# Another newbie chump



## Uncle manny (Apr 22, 2015)

What's up guys stats 26 5'10" 210 trying to lean out about 15% bf been using prohormones since about 22 started with h drol and gradually worked my way up last cycle was sdmz 3.0 loved it but been looking into the deal now the phs are banned. Got real lucky was just about to place an order with naps but started reading more and said I'll wait to find something more legit. Been reading up on juice since I started phs but was too scared to pin now I'm on peptides and don't really give a damn. I always lurk around forums but never make any posts really because usually some had already asked/answered what I want to know anyways long intro over hope To be learning more through the forum!i


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 22, 2015)

welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Apr 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 24, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Riles (Apr 24, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2015)

I chased my own ass around for 45 minutes before my first pin.  I even called my mom for advice (she teaches phlebotomy).  She called me a pussy and hung up.  In the end, you may want a friend to help.  I've popped many a cherry (sexual innuendo intended) and we all helped each other.  Now days, I can stick myself from memory, but I'm not flexible enough to see my own ass.  Good luck to you and remember it only stings for a minute.


----------

